# Sand spikes



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

$25 for each tall one or $40 for both. Price tag still on em says $39.99 each.

$20 for the shorter one. Tag says $34.99

All 3 for $50.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

What is your location?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Norfolk Va


----------

